
Click on this f**cking outrage (that is not at all what it seems). – Medium - gmays
https://medium.com/@ketch/click-on-this-f-cking-outrage-that-is-not-at-all-what-it-seems-a199e6699ad3#.cyexl8lvu
======
ChuckMcM
This is absolutely spot on. It really helps articulate how even "real" news is
tilted in order to enhance virality and click throughs.

